# 2nd floor gym



## Rick18071 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a change of occupation and alterations throughout an existing building. A commercial kitchen and dinning area will be on the first floor. A gym will be built on the 2nd floor. 2nd floor is less than 3,000 sq. ft.

An addition with 4 R-1 sleeping units will be added to the first floor only with one A unit.

Even thou the 2nd floor is under 3,000 sq ft. would it still be required to be accessible?

1. At least one sleeping unit is required to be an accessible unit per IBC 1107.6. Therefore an accessible route is required from the accessible route to the 2nd level.                IBC 1107.3/1107.6.1.1.1/3411.4.2/3411.7

2. The gym is required to be accessible. IBC 1109.15/1109.15.3


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 23, 2014)

I believe you are correct the gym has to be accessible

Remember the construction type has to be a VA or better to place the  A-3 use on a second floor


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2014)

It might meet the 3000 exception....

3408.1 Conformance. No change shall be made in the use or occupancy of any building that would place the building in a different division of the same group of occupancies or in a different group of occupancies, unless such building is made to comply with the requirements of this code for such division or group of occupancies.

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities. At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels.

This exception shall not apply to:

1.1. Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces;

1.2. Levels containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I); or1.3. Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B).


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes it is under 3000 sq ft. that is why i'm asking this question. Does the strictest section rule?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 23, 2014)

1107.3 Accessible spaces. Rooms and spaces available to the general public or available for use by residents and serving Accessible units, Type A units or Type B units shall be accessible. Accessible spaces shall include toilet and bathing rooms, kitchen, living and dining areas and any exterior spaces, including patios, terraces and balconies.

Exceptions:

1. Recreational facilities in accordance with Section 1109.14.

2. In Group I-2 facilities, doors to sleeping units shall be exempted from the requirements for maneuvering clearance at the room side provided the door is a minimum of 44 inches (1118 mm) in width.

3411.4.2 Complete change of occupancy. Where an entire building undergoes a change of occupancy, it shall comply with Section 3411.4.1 and shall have all of the following accessible features:

1. At least one accessible building entrance.

2. At least one accessible route from an accessible building entrance to primary function areas.

3. Signage complying with Section 1110.

4. Accessible parking, where parking is being provided.

5. At least one accessible passenger loading zone, when loading zones are provided.

6. At least one accessible route connecting accessible parking and accessible passenger loading zones to an accessible entrance.

Where it is technically infeasible to comply with the new construction standards for any of these requirements for a change of group or occupancy, the above items shall conform to the requirements to the maximum extent technically feasible.

3411.7 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary function. Where an alteration affects the accessibility to, or contains an area of primary function, the route to the primary function area shall be accessible. The accessible route to the primary function area shall include toilet facilities or drinking fountains serving the area of primary function.

Exceptions:

1. The costs of providing the accessible route are not required to exceed 20 percent of the costs of the alterations affecting the area of primary function.

2. This provision does not apply to alterations limited solely to windows, hardware, operating controls, electrical outlets and signs.

3. This provision does not apply to alterations limited solely to mechanical systems, electrical systems, installation or alteration of fire protection systems and abatement of hazardous materials.

4. This provision does not apply to alterations undertaken for the primary purpose of increasing the accessibility of an existing building, facility or element.

1109.14 Recreational and sports facilities. Recreational and sports facilities shall be provided with accessible features in accordance with Sections 1109.14.1 through 1109.14.4.

1109.14.1&2 have to do with R-2 & R-3. does not apply.

1109.14.3 Other occupancies. All recreational and sports facilities not falling within the purview of Section 1109.14.1 or 1109.14.2 shall be accessible.


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2014)

1107.6 Group R. Accessible units, Type A units and Type B units shall be provided in Group R occupancies in accordance with Sections 1107.6.1 through 1107.6.4.

1107.6.1 Group R-1. Accessible units and Type B units shall be provided in Group R-1 occupancies in accordance with Sections 1107.6.1.1 and 1107.6.1.2.1107.6.1.1 Accessible units. In Group R-1 occupancies, Accessible dwelling units and sleeping units shall be provided in accordance with Table 1107.6.1.1. All R-1 units on a site shall be considered to determine the total number of Accessible units. Accessible units shall be dispersed among the various classes of units. Roll-in showers provided in Accessible units shall include a permanently mounted folding shower seat.

Nothing ever requires stricter than new construction....I was missing the R use at first...I will have to look at it a bit more....


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2014)

No accessible route required to the gym level <3000 sqft......Some or all features/fixtures will need to be accessible though....

1103.2.1 Specific requirements. Accessibility is not required in buildings and facilities, or portions thereof, to the extent permitted by Sections 1104 through 1110.

1104.4 exempts the accessible route, NOTHING ELSE......


----------



## Msradell (Dec 23, 2014)

At least it restaurants the <3000 rule doesn't apply if the same menu/services are not provided in the accessible area.  Wouldn't that also be the case here?  The gym has a very different function than the first floor of the building and thus it needs to be accessible as long as the cost of making it accessible doesn't exceed 20% of the renovation costs.


----------



## steveray (Dec 24, 2014)

3411.3 Extent of application. An alteration of an existing element, space or area of a building or facility shall not impose a requirement for greater accessibility than that which would be required for new construction.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 24, 2014)

Not an alteration it is a change of occupancy

Be careful on this one.  I believe 1109.15.3 is a specific requirement and would not be exempted by the 3,000 ft rule if this was new construction.

Under Chapter 34 I can see it going either way depending on if 3411.4.1 is applicable or 3411.4.2

3411.4.1 the 20% rule will limit the elevator requirement.

3411.4.2 I do not see an out for not providing an accessible route


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 24, 2014)

Is R-1 exempt?

The 3k sf exception 2. Levels that do not contain _accessible_ elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an _accessible route_ from an _accessible_ level.

*1107.3 Accessible spaces.* Rooms and spaces available to the general public or available for use by residents and serving _Accessible units_, _Type A units_ or _Type B units_ shall be _accessible_. _Accessible _spaces shall include toilet and bathing rooms, kitchen, living and dining areas and any exterior spaces, including patios, terraces and balconies.

Exceptions:

1. Recreational facilities in accordance with :Next('./icod_ibc_2009f2cc_11_par159.htm')'>Section 1109.14.2. In Group I-2 facilities, doors to _sleeping unit_s shall be exempted from the requirements for maneuvering clearance at the room side provided the door is a minimum of 44 inches (1118 mm) in width.

("Exception 1 allows for limited access to exterior recreational facilities when multiples of the same type of facility are provided. An example would be multiple tennis courts on the same site for use by residents in a complex (see :Next('./icod_ibc_2009f2cc_11_par159.htm')'>Section 1109.14 for additional information). The net result is that a person with a disability, either a resident or guest, can access all Accessible, Type A and Type B units, as well as any associated facilities and public areas on the site.")

*1109.14.3 Other occupancies.*

All recreational and sports facilities not falling within the purview of :Next('./icod_ibc_2009f2cc_11_par160.htm')'>Section 1109.14.1 or :Next('./icod_ibc_2009f2cc_11_par161.htm')'>1109.14.2 shall be _accessible_.




 When tennis courts, pools, baseball diamonds, playgrounds or other recreational facilities are provided in occupancies other than Group R-2 or R-3, all facilities must be accessible. 

 The Access Board has included requirements for many types of recreational facilities in the new ADA/ABA Guidelines. The 2009 edition of ICC A117.1, while not referenced by the 2009 edition of the code, does include a new chapter with technical information on accessibility for many types of recreational facilities. Either document would be a good resource when addressing accessibility issues for different types of recreational facilities.


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2014)

3411.3 Extent of application. An alteration of an existing element, space or area of a building or facility shall not impose a requirement for greater accessibility than that which would be required for new construction.

That is what I was looking for....NEVER "better than new"...


----------

